# Valley Gatex



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Found these...had one in my car in the good olde days


----------



## sqninja (Nov 10, 2007)

Have one myself on the shelf in the garage


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

all 3 has been in a box for about 15 years all converted to 12v. Any use for them?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Lolz! I'm running an Old-school Valley People "Dynamite" compressor/limiter in my recording rig (like the one they recently modeled for VST Plug-ins - not the newer less sought after version). So friggin' nasty (but in a FANTASTIC way). Smashes room mics, crotch mics, and snares like nobody's business!

Just curious - why would you need gates (from the Gatex) in a car audio setup? Was the processing really *that* noisy???


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Randyman... said:


> Lolz! I'm running an Old-school Valley People "Dynamite" compressor/limiter in my recording rig (like the one they recently modeled for VST Plug-ins - not the newer less sought after version). So friggin' nasty (but in a FANTASTIC way). Smashes room mics, crotch mics, and snares like nobody's business!
> 
> Just curious - why would you need gates (from the Gatex) in a car audio setup? Was the processing really *that* noisy???


Yes they were that noisy, most people ran them downstream of converted 12V Alesis MEQ-230. All the PJ's crew used to run these, Greg Cassis Typhoon, Tyrone Chestnuts Acura, Joe Blacks Lumina and several others. It was a fairly highly guarded secret back in the day what noise gate guys were using.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Navy Chief said:


> Yes they were that noisy, most people ran them downstream of converted 12V *Alesis MEQ-230*. All the PJ's crew used to run these, Greg Cassis Typhoon, Tyrone Chestnuts Acura, Joe Blacks Lumina and several others. It was a fairly highly guarded secret back in the day what noise gate guys were using.


Nuff said! :laugh:

I still adore my Drawmer DS201 for Kick/Snare gating. Hard to beat IMO (even by the Gatex)...


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Thinking of installing them again just for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

sqchris said:


> Thinking of installing them again just for nostalgic reasons.


I have almost everything on the shelf to build an old school PJs sound quality car. I was going to do a tribute build a few years ago, but it never happened because I needed an early 90s car to do it in. The perfect set-up would have an included a Gatex Noise gate, here is what I still have.

Alpine 5957 changer with 5953 controller
Coustic XM3
PPI 5075DX with RCM-1000
2 pair of Pro Tech subs (10s and 12s)

I had an Alesis MEQ-230 and a pair of series 1 EQTs but they are sadly gone now.

Check out this link if you want to see some cars running Gatex noise gates.

Third Party Installs


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> I have almost everything on the shelf to build an old school PJs sound quality car. I was going to do a tribute build a few years ago, but it never happened because I needed an early 90s car to do it in. The perfect set-up would have an included a Gatex Noise gate, here is what I still have.
> 
> Alpine 5957 changer with 5953 controller
> Coustic XM3
> ...


I have seen most of these cars, judge some of them. Greg's 1st install (Typhoon) was done partly at CAR. Surprised that Tony's vette was the only one from Holly's team. Thanks for the link, brings back a lot of memories!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

my car with the Gatex and modded Alpine controller


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I vaguely remember noise gates...what do they do again?


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> I vaguely remember noise gates...what do they do again?


Noise gate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

